# Pantry temperature



## Juanita Renee (Dec 19, 2007)

My darling built me a pantry about a year ago, in our basement. It is about 10 X 5 feet. The south wall is actually a foundation wall, the west and east wall have rooms on the other side, and the north wall has the stairs on the opposite side. The walls are drywalled, and the shelves are 12 inches off the floor.

I'm telling you the construction details because even though I was told temperature would be consistent, I think it fluctuates too much for long term food storage. For example, after a week of high temp and high humidity, when the humidity breaks, I can feel the moisture in the air in my pantry , even though the rest of the basement is cool. 

I'm looking for suggestions in how to keep the temperature consistent and keep humidity out. I am coming up empty on the internet and dh is not interested so much in fixing it. He doesn't see a problem. Maybe he's right?

p.s. If this is posted in the wrong place it's because I didn't exactly know where to put it.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

My pantry does fluctuate a bit, but it is not in my basement because I don't have one.  In the winter, we put a little milk house heater in there to keep it above freezing. You may have to use a small dehumidifier and a fan to let air circulate more.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I would just leave the door open for a while when it gets to humid and warm if the rest of the basement feels better.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

What should the actual temp and humidity of a pantry be?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Storage Guidelines
For best results in maintaining product quality practice the rule: FIRST IN, FIRST OUT. This means you use the oldest products first and the newest products later. A good practice in the home is to place the newly purchased products in back of the same products already on the shelf. It may help to write purchase dates on products without "open dates" on the package. Follow recommended storage times for the refrigerator, freezer and pantry (See the chart on following pages.)

&#9632;Storage areas near oven ranges, hot water pipes or heating ducts should not be used because heat and moisture can cause a food to lose its quality more rapidly.
&#9632;Insect infestation can occur in any home. Susceptible foods include cereals, flour, seeds, baking mixes, spices, candy, dried fruits and dry pet foods. Avoid purchasing damaged packages of foods and keep cupboard shelves clean. Storing food in tightly sealed glass, metal or rigid plastic containers may help.
&#9632;High temperature or humidity may reduce storage time considerably.
&#9632;Pantry foods will probably be safe beyond recommended storage time, but eating quality (flavor and texture) and nutritive value will be reduced.

http://www.clemson.edu/extension/hgic/food/food_safety/handling/hgic3525.html


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Proper Storage Extends Shelf-Life of Food
The shelf-life of food will depend upon the food itself, packaging, temperature, and humidity. If the food is not sterilized, it will ultimately spoil due to the growth of microorganisms. Foods, such as dairy products, meats, poultry, eggs, and fresh fruits and vegetables, will spoil rapidly if not stored at proper temperatures. For optimal quality and safety, dairy products should be stored at refrigerated temperatures between 34Â°F and 38Â°F, meats between 33Â°F and 36Â°F, and eggs 33Â°F to 37Â°F. Fresh vegetables and ripe fresh fruits should be stored between 35Â°F and 40Â°F. Always store refrigerated foods at temperatures less than 40Â°F. Place a thermometer in the refrigerator and monitor the temperature often. This is especially important during the hot summer months.

Frozen foods should be stored below 0Â°F in moisture-proof, gas-impermeable plastic or freezer wrap. Make sure to label and date frozen foods. Frozen foods may be safe to eat if stored beyond the recommended storage time but quality may diminish. Sometimes consumers will overload a freezer and block the circulation of coolant throughout the freezer compartment. This will lower the efficiency of the freezer in keeping the food below 0Â°F.

Food that is temperature abused will spoil rapidly as evidenced by off-odors, off-flavors, off-color, and/or soft texture. For instance, spoiled milk exhibits a fruity off-odor, acid taste, and may curdle, whereas spoilage of fresh fruits and vegetables may exhibit an off-color and soft texture. Slime on the surface of meat, poultry, and fish indicates spoilage. As microorganisms grow, they utilize the food as a nutrient source and may produce acids. There is an increased risk of foodborne illness from consumption of spoiled food. Food may be spoiled without a detectable off-odor. Discard all foods that may have been at room temperature more than 2 hours. Therefore, when in doubt throw it out!

To ensure food stored in the refrigerator, freezer, or pantry is consumed within the expiration dates, practice FIFO (First-In-First-Out). When stocking food storage areas, place recently purchased items behind the existing food items. This will help ensure that you are consuming food prior to expiration date/spoilage and will save you money by reducing the amount of food to discard. Portion leftovers in clean, sanitized, shallow containers, and cover, label, and date. Generally, leftovers should be discarded after 48 hours in the refrigerator.

Dry food staples such as flour, crackers, cake mixes, seasonings, and canned goods should be stored in their original packages or tightly closed airtight containers below 85Â°F (optimum 50Â°F to 70Â°F). Humidity levels greater than 60% may cause dry foods to draw moisture, resulting in caked and staled products. Canned goods stored in high humidity areas may ultimately rust, resulting in leaky cans. Discard canned goods that are swollen, badly dented, rusted, and/or leaking.

For safety, always store food separate from nonfood items such as paper products, household cleaners, and insecticides. Contamination of food or eating utensils with a household cleaner or insecticide could result in a chemical poisoning.

http://pubs.ext.vt.edu/348/348-960/348-960.html


----------

